# Softly, As In A Morning Sunrise



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I've been a fan of this tune ever since I heard Coltrane's version ("Live" At The Village Vanguard) over 40 years ago.

It would be interesting to know just how many covers have been recorded.

Meanwhile, here's two rather different approaches:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

This was to me as striking as the 1961 Coltrane's 1961 live.

Larry Young, Woody Shaw, Joe Henderson, Elvin Jones





Another one of my favorite performances is this trio version. Workman's bass is superb.

Tommy Flanagan, Reggie Workman, Joe Chambers


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

My long time favourite and the first version I heard Bobby Darin






Mario Lanza - serioso


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice to hear the original for the first time! It's a rewarding song to play on in jazz circles and considered part of the great American Songbook because of the way the bridge, the middle section, builds and then returns so perfectly to the original melody. As already mentioned, Coltrane was the one who really put it on the map, and I believe that so many of his albums were successful because of his song selections... He could see into the possibilities of each one and then re-invent them. His version swings like crazy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have the vinyl although it is a different cover to the one shown on YT, I am a huge fan of the MJQ.
Milt Jackson (vibraphone), John Lewis (piano), Percy Heath (bass), Connie Kay(Drums)


----------

